# article on the Manhattan, and Whistle Pig Rye...



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

for your reading enjoyment...



Tom

ps. Doghouse, did you get any Whistle Pig yet??


----------



## Savile Row (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting, old Sport, considering that the original _The Savoy Cocktail Book_, first published by Harry Craddock (Head Bartender at the American Bar in London's Savoy Hotel) in 1930 lists two types of Manhattan cocktail, the dry, and the sweet.
Wherein, the dry contains either pony rye whisky or Canadian Club Whisky, but no French vermouth nor maraschino (only 1/2 Italian vermouth), and the sweet contains 1/4 French vermouth, 1/4 Italian vermouth, and maraschino, in addition to either pony rye or Canadian Club whisky. According to Harry Craddock, both types should always contain bitters.
Absolutely no mention of _bourbon_ in a Manhattan cocktail, nor should there be.

I wish you success with the WhistlePig Rye, may it stay true to a pony rye (the mash grain not fit for human consumption and fed to the ponies).
Next time I am in Vermont, I will ask for a Whistlepig Rye Manhattan... dry.

A votre sante' !


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the good info! 
Tom


----------

